# Mitsubishi 55909 shutting off after 20 minutes



## Lynn (Dec 13, 2010)

I was watchng my set one day and it shut off on its own.I turned it back on and after 20 minutes it shut off again.
I did a little searching and found two kits for it.One is 7 caps for the DM board and the other was a convergence kit.I installed the seven caps on the DM board but not the two fuses.I installed the convergence chip and the two pico fuses but nothing else.
The set worked perfectly fine for abut 4 months and just last night it started shutting off again.The sound repeats itself like an echo and the picture bends then I hear a click and the reset light blinks for about 30 seconds.If I turn it back on it shuts off even quicker each time.
I did a device/menu/check and get error code 12
I am not positive were I purchased the two kits from so I don't know if the chips are known bad ones or good ones.
I think my soldering was good but I didn't install any new resistors from the convergence kit or the fuses
from the capacitor kit.
I read the sticky thread on the top of this forum to about page 12 and was thinking it might possibly be something else? but I am not sure.
Also is there a place or person who we can send just the two boards too for these types of repairs or is the whole tv required? Were I live the estimate exceeded $1000 so doing it a second time is fine as long as that is the correct fix? Any advice is truly appreciated.
Lynn


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Who did you call that gave you an estimate for $1000? Did you try the NESDA service locator in my sig? Any servicer who knows these sets should know that there are lots of inexpensive fixes on them and that there are many repairs that can be completed at the component level without replacing boards. It is not advisable to pull boards, as it is nearly impossible to test them without the rest of the chassis. You can easily pull the entire light box out and transport the chassis and tubes independent of the rest of the set for easy access for service.

Please post the details when you talk of such absurd estimates. If servicers are really giving that kind of nonsense without seriously evaluating the unit, they need to be publicly exposed. If the set was professionally evaluated, I would be surprised at such a number unless the set needed tubes.

It sounds like you have been just trying things without being sure of the diagnosis. This is a good way to create other problems and I would not advise it.

A 1-2 code indicates no shutdown due to a protection circuit. There is something else going on, likely in the reset circuits if you get the flashing LED when it comes back up.


----------



## Lynn (Dec 13, 2010)

Leonard
I was not aware of your list or this website until very recently.The estimate was actually not $1000 it was $1600 and that is why I decided to do it myself originly.I was told two boards would probaly need to be replaced and that they are hard to find.It was at that point I decided if I couldn't fix it I would throw it out and buy a new set.This was done over the telephone after describing what I was seeing.
Back then it had error code 22 and there were only two kits that were available from what I could find on the internet so I installed them both for about $100
The set worked fine and didn't need any adjustments at all after installing the parts as described in my earlier post.
I was just going to replace those same two kits again when I found your website and did a little bit of reading.
I wanted to go with the STK394-160 chip this time around as I read it was a better chip but if you think it is something else I won't do it.
I just turned it on and it ran for about 2 minutes time.The screen then goes to what looks like a windshield wiper smear then it clicks off.When it clicks off the green light blinks for roughly 90 seconds.If I turn it right back on it won't really fully turn on.If I wait 15 minutes it comes on fine but says power loss please reset clock before recording.Holding menu and device for a few seconds gives me error code 12
Lynn


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Who gave an estimate of that kind for a convergence problem? These kind of shops give service pros a bad name and need to be exposed. Please post the details. 

If you read carefully you will find no reason to put the STK394-160 in a Mitsubishi. If the set is shutting down without an error code for protection, you likely do not have a convergence problem. I do not understand why you would need 2 kits to do convergence repairs.

Contact the local pros and get a real estimate.


----------



## mandtra (Aug 30, 2010)

If that's the tv I think it is. It's a fairly old 55" tv 2002 ish. Tiger Direct has the MIT 60" for $599 with free shipping and it's 3D


----------



## Lynn (Dec 13, 2010)

Leonard
The shop is called alpha electronics as we don't have any real big screen tv repair in our area within a 1 hour drive.The only other place was best buy.When I called them they said the set was old and parts were hard to come by.At the time I didn't know anything at all about convergence chips or how to find an error code just that the set would automatically shut off on its own and that the picture would smear while it was shutting down.The guy on the phone said these sets usually had a couple issues and that both boards and the charge for installing them and re-aligning would run $1600 so I would be better off buying a new set.
I then did some internet searches and found two kits one for $64 and one for $34 so I figured as long as I was taking this thing apart I might as well fix both common problems.When I did it the set worked fine so I figured all was well until a couple days ago.
A brand new 32 inch set runs about $400 and if you think this set is toast or not worth the $135 estimate I think I will toss it.
I can do the soldering pretty good but don't have any experience troubleshooting tv's.
Lynn


----------



## Lynn (Dec 13, 2010)

Yes this thing is about 7 or 8 years old.
I went to the place you mentioned but there was no set available at this time and none for $599.


----------



## mandtra (Aug 30, 2010)

Sorry to hear that. You really need to sign up for email specials on the website home page as I get an email each morning with the days specials. I checked and they have already sold out of the 60" for $ 599, but as of now still have some 65" for $ 799


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Unplug the control panel and see if the set works properly with the remote.


----------



## Lynn (Dec 13, 2010)

I took the control panel off and the set clicked but it never lit up.It then clicked again like it was shutting off.I re-installed the control panel and it now has error code 11 and won't light up at all.It clicks on then it clicks off after a very short period of time.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Sounds like a reset problem to me. Pull the EEPROM board and see if it will boot.


----------

